# {BEWARE}message from 55352 -most for bsnl customers-Read



## mobileman (Dec 13, 2009)

Dear all, 
a messages from me

that as a subscriber of the bsnl, recently i am getting a mesage from no 55352, it contain a messgage so:
"Feeling lonely, make friends with beautifull girls and chat with them, SMS GF to 55352, Charges Rs.2/SMS"

please dont try this, coz they are simply to drain out money. as i have got this for a lot of time, last day, simply i have tried, ough, the responce is coming form a compiter i think, same as when we are getting fake contacts in out chat box.

so, please BEWARE, dont waist money.

for the sake of public interest.

thaking you
mobileman


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, but I just can't stop myself from posting 3 points :



1). 
2). 
3). 

That being said, replying to any such advertising message is stupid and a way to loot us as they are not making any profits with 1 paisa per second etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL!!!!

These kind of messages are so common that I've stopped even reading them.
Just delete any adv. SMS pops into ur mob.


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 21, 2009)

mobileman said:


> Dear all,
> a messages from me
> 
> that as a subscriber of the bsnl, recently i am getting a mesage from no 55352, it contain a messgage so:
> ...



lmaox99


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks mobileman, for having our best interests at heart. 
:rotfl:


----------



## max_demon (Dec 22, 2009)

lets hope better mailboxes and spam filters for mobile phones


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 22, 2009)

Rofl Imao lol


----------



## mannuforall (Dec 22, 2009)

I also got such msgs but never replied, coz its only waist to time and money.


----------

